# Tulsa herf



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

who ever is in the t-town area July 07, 2005
Time: 4:00 PM - 7:00 PM Macanudo Ambassador Event
P & V Cigars
5109 S. Lewis Ave
Tulsa, Oklahoma 74105
918-749-2229
Tulsa, Oklahoma 

July 08, 2005
Time: 3:00 PM - 7:00 PM Macanudo Ambassador Event
Fogue and Bates Tobacco
6929 E 71st Street
Tulsa, Oklahoma 74133
918-488-0818


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

For those of you that are in the area this thurs. and fri. there will be free food and drinks at the both shops.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Crud! If I was having a better week, I'd head down tomorrow, but am in a slump, so must hit the bricks. Friday is out too, as work still calls & I have a dental appt. at 2pm.

Perhaps another time. Maybe we can even coax LeafHog out of his lair......


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

That sucks about your week sounds like you needed something like this. Maybe we could all try to get together sometime. :al


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

hey guys i would like to come but unfortunately I got hit hard with those storms on the 4th and lost a lot of stuff. I would like to try to get an OKC herf going on though.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Name the time and place and I'll be there! :w


----------

